# machine recommendation



## stillborn (Feb 7, 2012)

I am just wondering if there is a better machine out there. I work in research/clinical settings and we use two machines, Spartan 300 and 100s. We are able to do the majority of work with the 100, pulling out mice, paper towels and pads. But I was just wondering if there was a better sewer machine that could replace the Spartan 100? What do yal like? Or is it the best?

Thanks,



Mike


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

stillborn said:


> I am just wondering if there is a better machine out there. I work in research/clinical settings and we use two machines, Spartan 300 and 100s. We are able to do the majority of work with the 100, pulling out mice, paper towels and pads. But I was just wondering if there was a better sewer machine that could replace the Spartan 100? What do yal like? Or is it the best?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...



Yes, that would be the Spartan 300.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

The 100 is not a sewer machine.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Might want to try a k50 and k60.

Awesome machines.

Just remember there is no one perfect machine. Each task has a best solution.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Electric Eel Model N


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

If you're not having any problems with it I don't see any need to look elsewhere for what you're doing. 
Spartan is one of the top drain machines.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Use which ever machine you are comfortable using, that does the job and that you can use safely.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

I would like to get a set up like redwood has rigged up,pretty nice setup seems to me


----------

